# Honda Serial Numbers - How do I Decode Them?



## Guardbum115

Gents,
My search for a good used Honda on tracks has brought me to some models that look good via the pictures, however I'm really trying to dig into their details before I can put hands on them to check out the actual mechanics that I've learned need to be checked prior to purchase (thanks to all you guys via the many many threads on SBF for that knowledge ).

So how do I decode the serial numbers into a manufactured year? I've searched the forums and I can't for the life of me find a thread that talks about this. I've also seen posts that say they changed the fuel caps from black to chrome on a particular year, or the exhaust pipe color etc., I'd like to learn what years all that type of stuff transpired. Some of the sellers I've contacted simply don't know the year of the blower because they bought it second hand or they've lost track of time etc.

For instance one I'm currently looking at is a HS624TA (serial: szaj-2100722). I take it most models have the serial # on the rear of the blower toward the bottom (see pic) correct? Is there guidance out there to decode this to the year it was produced? 

I know these things will run a long time with proper MX but really wanting a model not over 5 years old. Greatly appreciate your help in advance!

.


----------



## tinter

I bought mine (928 tcd) it is 8 years old , didn't even give it a second thought. To get the numbers decoded I called Honda Canada and they gave me all the information that I needed when I registered the machine. Honda USA should do the same for you, Just give them the numbers without registering the machine.


----------



## Oracle

I want to call Honda Canada as well to get same information.. but I sincerely can't find a phone number in honda.ca

Do you know where you found the number to call?

Thanks




tinter said:


> I bought mine (928 tcd) it is 8 years old , didn't even give it a second thought. To get the numbers decoded I called Honda Canada and they gave me all the information that I needed when I registered the machine. Honda USA should do the same for you, Just give them the numbers without registering the machine.


----------



## tinter

Honda Canada inc. 1-888-946-6329. Power equipment customer relations.


----------



## Oracle

tinter said:


> Honda Canada inc. 1-888-946-6329. Power equipment customer relations.


thank you sir!


----------



## tinter

No problem. Hope it helps.


----------



## [email protected]

Guardbum115 said:


> HS624TA (serial: szaj-2100722). I take it most models have the serial # on the rear of the blower toward the bottom (see pic) correct? Is there guidance out there to decode this to the year it was produced?


Honda snowblowers don't have model years, but use K-codes to note running changes. A version may be in production for years or just months, some never get any changes, others are changed 7, 8, 9 times over the product life. 

This particular unit was wholesaled by Honda to a dealer in September 1997. The first retail customer bought it in October 1997 (Rogers, MN). This model was built in Japan, perhaps in late 1995, but more likely sometime in 1996. There are no pending updates or recalls active for this model/serial number.


----------



## Guardbum115

[email protected] said:


> Honda snowblowers don't have model years, but use K-codes to note running changes. A version may be in production for years or just months, some never get any changes, others are changed 7, 8, 9 times over the product life.
> 
> This particular unit was wholesaled by Honda to a dealer in September 1997. The first retail customer bought it in October 1997 (Rogers, MN). This model was built in Japan, perhaps in late 1995, but more likely sometime in 1996. There are no pending updates or recalls active for this model/serial number.


Thanks Robert!


----------



## AHODA

Thanks guys for this info. I just purchased a used HS1132 today for $900. Seems like an awesome deal. I wanted to know the age so I followed the advice here and called Honda. Got it registered, found its model year (2006), and checked open recalls (which it has one).
Thanks for the help!
-AHODA

Contact info I used for Honda USA:

American Honda Power Equipment Division
4900 Marconi Dr.
Alpharetta, GA 30005-8847
Customer Relations
Tel: 770-497-6400


----------



## superedge88

AHODA said:


> Thanks guys for this info. I just purchased a used HS1132 today for $900. Seems like an awesome deal. I wanted to know the age so I followed the advice here and called Honda. Got it registered, found its model year (2006), and checked open recalls (which it has one).
> Thanks for the help!
> -AHODA
> 
> Contact info I used for Honda USA:
> 
> American Honda Power Equipment Division
> 4900 Marconi Dr.
> Alpharetta, GA 30005-8847
> Customer Relations
> Tel: 770-497-6400


You got a smoking deal!


----------



## pat

tinter said:


> I bought mine (928 tcd) it is 8 years old , didn't even give it a second thought. To get the numbers decoded I called Honda Canada and they gave me all the information that I needed when I registered the machine. Honda USA should do the same for you, Just give them the numbers without registering the machine.


what year is my honda snowblower serial no. szas1136642. email me at [email protected]


----------



## tabora

pat said:


> what year is my honda snowblower serial no. szas1136642. email me at [email protected]


That is a later HS928 (pre-K1). Probably about 2010-2011. Call Honda to get an accurate delivery date.


----------



## Curious

Guardbum115 said:


> Gents,
> My search for a good used Honda on tracks has brought me to some models that look good via the pictures, however I'm really trying to dig into their details before I can put hands on them to check out the actual mechanics that I've learned need to be checked prior to purchase (thanks to all you guys via the many many threads on SBF for that knowledge ).
> 
> So how do I decode the serial numbers into a manufactured year? I've searched the forums and I can't for the life of me find a thread that talks about this. I've also seen posts that say they changed the fuel caps from black to chrome on a particular year, or the exhaust pipe color etc., I'd like to learn what years all that type of stuff transpired. Some of the sellers I've contacted simply don't know the year of the blower because they bought it second hand or they've lost track of time etc.
> 
> For instance one I'm currently looking at is a HS624TA (serial: szaj-2100722). I take it most models have the serial # on the rear of the blower toward the bottom (see pic) correct? Is there guidance out there to decode this to the year it was produced?
> 
> I know these things will run a long time with proper MX but really wanting a model not over 5 years old. Greatly appreciate your help in advance!
> 
> .


----------



## J_Westy

Just a hint: You can email Honda Customer Relations. 

They wrote me back in a couple of days with a build date for my new-to-me HS724 - seems to be a 1998.






Contact Us| Honda Power Equipment


Contact Honda Power Equipment for assistance with Honda Generators, Lawn mowers, Tillers, Trimmers, Snow blowers, and Water Pumps.




powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## 140278

at the top of the honda section we have a sticky put together by one of our honda guru's tabora and if something is missing i feel positive he and the others will add to it.


----------



## tabora

There's the decoding I provided for the model numbers in the sticky section, but there's really no decoding available for the serial numbers other than knowing which set of parts diagrams to use. As I and others have already stated, simply contact Honda USA or Canada for that information.


----------



## 928Honda9horse

tabora said:


> That is a later HS928 (pre-K1). Probably about 2010-2011. Call Honda to get an accurate delivery date.


I now this is an old thread, but I am join the Honda Japan Party late LOL, I am looking at a HS-928, with SN# SZAS 1173323, what generation 928 do you think this is? there is paint missing on the chute, very little wear indicati














on on the auger housing, have these photos:


----------



## 928Honda9horse

tabora said:


> There's the decoding I provided for the model numbers in the sticky section, but there's really no decoding available for the serial numbers other than knowing which set of parts diagrams to use. As I and others have already stated, simply contact Honda USA or Canada for that information.


Ahh I just read this, will do, but a comment on paint condition would be welcome!


----------



## tabora

928Honda9horse said:


> I am looking at a HS-928, with SN# SZAS 1173323, what generation 928 do you think this is?


That's a small joystick transitional unit, so I'm guessing it's from the tweens. Let us know what you find out!


928Honda9horse said:


> Ahh I just read this, will do, but a comment on paint condition would be welcome!


If it's in fact from the tweens, it looks good for its age. There're some auger teeth that're bent, but otherwise isn't showing much wear.


----------



## 928Honda9horse

So thats 1999-2002 or 2009-2012?
What's a unit in that condition worth in your area? He sent a video of engine start, ust strong and the hydrostatic is good,the ask is 2500 Canadian


----------



## tabora

Tweens is 2009-2012. Those don't exist in the US unless they crept across the border in the dark of night... We didn't get those bells and whistles until 2015 on the HSS series.

That's $1,942USD, so maybe a bit high? I would have guessed more like $1,500USD


----------



## 928Honda9horse

tabora said:


> Tweens is 2009-2012. Those don't exist in the US unless they crept across the border in the dark of night... We didn't get those bells and whistles until 2015 on the HSS series.
> 
> That's $1,942USD, so maybe a bit high? I would have guessed more like $1,500USD


ahh, OK! It is in Canada, for the Canadian market. he really wants it gone, so he can do a home reno project, so he is taking offers. he says he has a new to him (given) 828 from a family member so he can sell this for cash. It has steering of some kind? He is checking for the straightness of the auger bucket since he knows I am 4 hours away from him tonight after work, I am thinking now after all what I understand about it and the market here $1400 -$1500 tops Canadian, and I hinted this to him, and he has not shut the door on the idea if I move fast and show up and gie him the money for the machine so he can start his project. Here is a video on it:


----------



## 928Honda9horse

928Honda9horse said:


> ahh, OK! It is in Canada, for the Canadian market. he really wants it gone, so he can do a home reno project, so he is taking offers. he says he has a new to him (given) 828 from a family member so he can sell this for cash. It has steering of some kind? He is checking for the straightness of the auger bucket since he knows I am 4 hours away from him tonight after work, I am thinking now after all what I understand about it and the market here $1400 -$1500 tops Canadian, and I hinted this to him, and h
> 
> 
> tabora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweens is 2009-2012. Those don't exist in the US unless they crept across the border in the dark of night... We didn't get those bells and whistles until 2015 on the HSS series.
> 
> That's $1,942USD, so maybe a bit high? I would have guessed more like $1,500USD
> 
> 
> 
> he says it is a 2008, so maybe it was made in 2008, good to see he has integrity on the year.
Click to expand...


----------



## 928Honda9horse

tabora said:


> Tweens is 2009-2012. Those don't exist in the US unless they crept across the border in the dark of night... We didn't get those bells and whistles until 2015 on the HSS series.
> 
> That's $1,942USD, so maybe a bit high? I would have guessed more like $1,500USD


he says it was made in 2008, totally makes sense.


----------



## Norton

Just found this thread - looking for parts for my recent purchase - HSS724 - I believe that the SN is SBJJ-1003880 - does this look right? Sticker on lower frame at rear ...


----------



## 928Honda9horse

Norton said:


> Just found this thread - looking for parts for my recent purchase - HSS724 - I believe that the SN is SBJJ-1003880 - does this look right? Sticker on lower frame at rear ...


That's the right location yes


----------



## Norton

For Canadian owners, where's the best place for parts? Broken auger bolt...


----------



## 928Honda9horse

Norton said:


> For Canadian owners, where's the best place for parts? Broken auger bolt...


I am not a Honda owner YET

I suspect a Honda power equipment dealer


----------



## 928Honda9horse

Norton said:


> Just found this thread - looking for parts for my recent purchase - HSS724 - I believe that the SN is SBJJ-1003880 - does this look right? Sticker on lower frame at rear ...


Looks like a North Carolina made unit


----------



## tabora

Norton said:


> SBJJ-1003880


SBJJ-1003880 would be a Japan built pre-2015 unit. The US built HSS724 units are SABA prefixes.


----------



## 928Honda9horse

tabora said:


> SBJJ-1003880 would be a Japan built pre-2015 unit. The US built units are SABA prefixes.


oh good!


----------

